# Your dirty player strikes again.



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51423/20080314/nba_suspends_spurs_bowen_one_game/

Bowen should be banned from the league 1 year for everytime he tries to hurt another player on purpose.
That is BS. He has done it over and over. But you low class San Antonio fans like him. Watch... you will all defend him and say he isn't the most dirty player to ever suit up in the NBA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...I understand the frustration because he obviously is a thug player...but trolling, dont ya think?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I would say Bowen does some questionable things out there on the court. Funny thing is that I'm not so sure he knows he's doing them...they may be that ingrained in his system?


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

How is this trolling? I am opening a discussion in the Spurs forum about a Spurs player. What is the big deal? I have to get a warning for starting a discussion on a discussion board?

I want to hear what the Spurs fans have to say about this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BenDavis503 said:


> But you low class San Antonio fans like him.


Everything was good til this...i don't care either way...just sayin


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I only said that because last time Bruce did something like this I made a similar post and the Spurs fans all defended him and said he was not a dirty player. EVERYONE knows he is a dirty player!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I never once said he wasn't dirty. He's nowhere near as dirty as some people like you like to believe though. In fact, 10 years ago this would be called tough D. Is he dirty though? Yeah. Is he still one of the best defenders in the league? Yuperz. Are you jealous? You know it. 

Oh, and defending a player is low class, but trolling isn't? Hmmm... BTW, this guy's ganna go in way of Bowen, and get suspended for that remark, right?

Kinda funny though that he started 500 consecutive games and then he gets suspended before his 501st. What's really weird is that that was probably the first dirty thing he's done all season. At least, that was the first one he got caught doing. It's almost like he wanted to make sure he started 500 games, but not one more.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bowens dirty. I could care less what he could get away with 10 years ago. It isnt 10 years ago, and Bowens dirty.

I hate him, hes a filthy player, but I cant deny hes a huge reason as to why San Antonio's been on top for years.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Bowens dirty. I could care less what he could get away with 10 years ago. It isnt 10 years ago, and Bowens dirty.
> 
> I hate him, hes a filthy player, but I cant deny hes a huge reason as to why San Antonio's been on top for years.


Yeah, he's dirty. But is that any reason for BenDavis to take a shot at the San Antonio fans?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

how about you all wind your necks in and just discuss the topic at hand...who cares if some mystery guy made an innuendo that the SA fans are low class


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/51423/20080314/nba_suspends_spurs_bowen_one_game/
> 
> Bowen should be banned from the league 1 year for everytime he tries to hurt another player on purpose.
> That is BS. He has done it over and over. But you low class San Antonio fans like him. Watch... you will all defend him and say he isn't the most dirty player to ever suit up in the NBA.


Give mea ****ing break, if he were on your team you would defend him to death too. Why are you tryna come here and start ****?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I never once said he wasn't dirty. He's nowhere near as dirty as some people like you like to believe though. In fact, 10 years ago this would be called tough D. Is he dirty though? Yeah. Is he still one of the best defenders in the league? Yuperz. Are you jealous? You know it.
> 
> Oh, and defending a player is low class, but trolling isn't? Hmmm... BTW, this guy's ganna go in way of Bowen, and get suspended for that remark, right?
> 
> Kinda funny though that he started 500 consecutive games and then he gets suspended before his 501st. What's really weird is that that was probably the first dirty thing he's done all season. At least, that was the first one he got caught doing. It's almost like he wanted to make sure he started 500 games, but not one more.


this


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> how about you all wind your necks in and just discuss the topic at hand...who cares if some mystery guy made an innuendo that the SA fans are low class




We already know he's dirty. What's there to talk about now?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

BenDavis503 said:


> How is this trolling? I am opening a discussion in the Spurs forum about a Spurs player. What is the big deal? I have to get a warning for starting a discussion on a discussion board?
> 
> I want to hear what the Spurs fans have to say about this.


You're trying to start something, and you insulted the Spurs' fan base.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> how about you all wind your necks in and just discuss the topic at hand...who cares if some mystery guy made an innuendo that the SA fans are low class


Do you have any idea what an innuendo is?



FreshCo said:


> this


What?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I can't think of one poster that represents the Blazer forum in a positive light.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

I'm glad his consecutive starting streak is over because he should've been suspended about 4 or 5 times during it, but oh well. 

Dirty, dirty player. Why would you go out and try to deliberately injure players?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Chan said:


> I can't think of one poster that represents the Blazer forum in a positive light.


Wrong...and Im a Laker fan


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> How is this trolling? I am opening a discussion in the Spurs forum about a Spurs player. What is the big deal? I have to get a warning for starting a discussion on a discussion board?


What an idiot


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Obviously the thread starter went about it the wrong way, but to just say "I know hes dirty" shouldnt just end the discussion.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Obviously the thread starter went about it the wrong way, but to just say "I know hes dirty" shouldnt just end the discussion.


Okay, continue discussing it then. I don't think you'll have anyone to discuss it with though.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Do you have any idea what an innuendo is?
> 
> 
> 
> What?



This=I agree with that statement(s), fine post, sir.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FreshCo said:


> This=I agree with that statement(s), fine post, sir.


oh....uh...thanks?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

bowen is a defensive beast. any team should covet him. he is a player you hate to play against, but love to have on your team.

i do not know if he puts his feet under jumpshooters on purpose, if he does, with the intention of hurting them, he should be suspended everytime he does it.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

If Bowen were on the Mavs I'd hate that ****er.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FreshCo said:


> If Bowen were on the Mavs I'd hate that ****er.


Whew.... it's a good thing he's not on the mavs then.

.... it would be devastating for NBA to have FreshCo hate a player. [/sarcasm]


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think he's just trying to make a point. And I agree with him, if he was on another team, I'd hate him also. I wouldn't go around attacking his team's fan base though.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I usually don't wander far from the Suns forum but this thread caught my attention.



ezealen said:


> I think he's just trying to make a point. And I agree with him, if he was on another team, I'd hate him also. I wouldn't go around attacking his team's fan base though.


Valid point. It's possible to attack a player you dislike without having to attack the fans.

Personally, I hate Bowen. I think he should be banned from the NBA. Sadly though, I think he'll retire before he's banned. If he were with the Suns, I'd probably be embarrassed to have such a player on our team. If I'm honest though, I'd probably also feel that if the league's not going to ban him then it's better he's playing for us than against us. I guess at least some of the Spurs fans feel this way?


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Bowen is a great defender, part of playing defense is intimidation and sometimes you have to do what ever it takes to win. Horry did it to nash last season and it propelled us to the finals. Basketball needs to be more physical anyway, Shaq commits offensive fouls everytime he is in the paint dropping that big elbow is he a dirty player I think not its just part of the game. If people cant handle it there is always the WNBA.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I usually don't wander far from the Suns forum but this thread caught my attention.
> 
> Valid point. It's possible to attack a player you dislike without having to attack the fans.
> 
> Personally, I hate Bowen. I think he should be banned from the NBA. Sadly though, I think he'll retire before he's banned. If he were with the Suns, I'd probably be embarrassed to have such a player on our team. If I'm honest though, I'd probably also feel that if the league's not going to ban him then it's better he's playing for us than against us. I guess at least some of the Spurs fans feel this way?


Rajah is dirty how do you feel about him?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

daddy primetime42 said:


> Bowen is a great defender, part of playing defense is intimidation and sometimes you have to do what ever it takes to win. Horry did it to nash last season and it propelled us to the finals. Basketball needs to be more physical anyway, Shaq commits offensive fouls everytime he is in the paint dropping that big elbow is he a dirty player I think not its just part of the game. If people cant handle it there is always the WNBA.


Let's break down what you've just said.

_"Bowen is a great defender"_. I guess he is. But I don't think it's necessary to intentionally harm the opposing players. I believe he'd still be a great defender without all his antics.

_"part of playing defense is intimidation"_. I agree to some extent. To intimidate is to strike fear in the other by threatening to cause harm. The problem with Bowen is that he doesn't just threat. He actually causes harm and injury.

_"sometimes you have to do what ever it takes to win"_. I don't necessarily agree with this especially since your definition of "whatever it takes" seems to be much broader than mine. Even I would concede that Horry's body check on Nash was probably a brilliant tactic. But that was harmless compared to the kinds of things Bowen does. I don't subscribe to the belief that doing "whatever it takes" justifies causing harm and injury.

As for the rest of your post, well, I'll just say that being physical is one thing. Causing intentional injury is another.



daddy primetime42 said:


> Rajah is dirty how do you feel about him?


I don't agree but you're certainly entitled to your own opinion. At least I don't feel embarrassed that he's on our team. Besides, I haven't called Bowen dirty. I'm sure we can find "dirty" players around the NBA. I'm not too concerned about that. But Bowen, he's just down right dangerous. He must be in a league of his own. Is there any other player in the NBA (past or present) who has caused more pain and injury than Bruce Bowen?

Is this great defense, intimidation or doing whatever it takes?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhTjSrZi91Y&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XhTjSrZi91Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I've watched this over and over and if I try to be as objective as possible I could say that Wally is partly to blame because he kinda moved his head forward. But still, how on earth can you block a shot with your feet first? Obviously, blocking the shot wasn't the intention. I guess it has to be part of intimidation then?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That play, I can confidently say, Bowen was not trying to hurt him. It's till a dirty play though, and Bowen deserved his punishment. I don't think he ever intentionally tries to seriously hurt anyone, but sometimes he goes too far. Take his elbow into Amare's chest in Phoenix game last week for example. That was totally uncalled for. But you can't say Rajah isn't pretty damn dirty too. I don't think even Bowen would have done what Rajah had done to Kobe. That was just shameful.

That said, Bowen has been a lot tamer this year. I wouldn't doubt it if league officials had talked to him during the off season.



> I usually don't wander far from the Suns forum but this thread caught my attention.


You should visit more often, especially if the Spurs play the Suns like it looks like they will be. It's not too often we have a visit from a level-headed suns fan. Let's see, there's dissonance and... well that's pretty much it.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

ezealen said:


> That play, I can confidently say, Bowen was not trying to hurt him. It's till a dirty play though, and Bowen deserved his punishment. I don't think he ever intentionally tries to seriously hurt anyone, but sometimes he goes too far.


I would agree. It seems that Bowen was trying to jump in front of Wally. It's Wally who moved forward. But what I have issue with is that what he did (along with a lot of other things he does) was stupid and dangerous.

And that pretty much sums it up: he's dangerous. Okay, if I give him the benefit of the doubt, then maybe most of the injuries he's caused aren't intentional. But there's no denying that his antics are dangerous. If you consistently play that way then things are bound to go too far and you injure someone. And in Bowen's case, the number of times he's gone too far is alarmingly high.



ezealen said:


> But you can't say Rajah isn't pretty damn dirty too. I don't think even Bowen would have done what Rajah had done to Kobe. That was just shameful.


What Raja did was also stupid and dangerous. But I think what Raja did was based on emotion. He lost control. It kinda reminds me of Horry's bodycheck on Nash. While not as harmful as what Raja did, I believe the circumstances are similar. Horry lost his head and reacted. I feel we got robbed of a championship last year. Not because of what Horry did but because I don't think the suspensions were justified. But that's another story.

Anyway, my point was just to illustrate the difference between what Raja did (singular) to what Bowen does (plural).

I'd also like to make the distinction between "dirty" and dangerous. As far as I'm concerned, playing dirty involves consistent grabbing, holding, pulling, etc. I guess that could also include elbowing people in the chest, kicking people when you fall down, kneeing people in the groin, etc. That's all dirty but still acceptable to some degree. And Bowen isn't alone in this category.

But when you "block shots" by jumping feet first towards another player then that goes beyond dirty and becomes dangerous. Who knows? You might accidentally kick someone in the face or they might land on your feet and get an ankle injury. With Bowen, I think that has happened too often to simply be considered bad luck. I mean you could probably fill a DVD with his "greatest hits" (pun intended ).



ezealen said:


> That said, Bowen has been a lot tamer this year.


To be fair, you're right. Despite the elbow to Amare and the recent incident with Chris Paul, he seems to be a safer player. He hasn't caused any injuries this year, has he? As long as he's not dangerous, I won't mind him too much. I'd much rather he intentionally cause pain than unintentionally cause injury.

That's about all I have to say on this topic. I'm not looking for a long debate on this. I just wanted to share my opinion.



ezealen said:


> You should visit more often, especially if the Spurs play the Suns like it looks like they will be. It's not too often we have a visit from a level-headed suns fan. Let's see, there's dissonance and... well that's pretty much it.


Thanks!  But let's see how level-headed I still am when we start losing (again!) to you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

dude aylwin I have to agree being a Spurs Fan In L.A. is hard to watch every game but some of those clips I have to say were very aggressive specially the ones against Amare. But you know what I still like his style of play he contest every shot and makes the superstars think twice about trying to score on him lets just say im glad he is on our team. There has been many dirty players but those guys are always on top. its funny to see Isiah get pissed werent they known as the bad boys im pretty sure he didnt mind when rodman, laimbeer, mahorn were knocking guys out. karl malone was also tough he kicked you when he was shooting and elbow the crap[ out of you just ask the admiral. bottom line is there is a fine line and bowen does cross it from time to time but really he is not the only one. raja bell, kobe bryant, ron artest, just a few that come to mind. good job on the videos its reall y hard to argue with that footage. see you in the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

But Aylwin, I agreed that Bowen is a dangerous, and sometimes even a dirty player. Why did you cut out those parts of my quotes?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

ezealen said:


> But Aylwin, I agreed that Bowen is a dangerous, and sometimes even a dirty player. Why did you cut out those parts of my quotes?


I only cut out the following sentence:


> Take his elbow into Amare's chest in Phoenix game last week for example. That was totally uncalled for.


I didn't see you mention the word dangerous at all. My apologies if I didn't fully understand your post. Anyway, I guess I just wanted to clarify the difference between dangerous and dirty for my own comfort.

By the way, it looks like we're meeting in the first round. You're giving Utah quite a spanking. It doesn't matter anymore at this point whether we beat Portland or not. The seedings are now practically set.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bowen is dirty i cant wait for the day he is out of the league, him being **** eyed doesnt give him the right to bust some of the **** he busts


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nah


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

A lot of fans would not like Bowen if he played for their team.

Blazers fans turned on Zach Randolph and he's twice the player Bowen is.


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Brutal?
Its called defense baby. If ya cant take the D, just dont try Bowen. He'll throw you into a friggin marquee.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> A lot of fans would not like Bowen if he played for their team.
> 
> Blazers fans turned on Zach Randolph and he's twice the player Bowen is.


The difference Randolph isnt the team player Bowen is and hasn't proven to be as good of a person off the court as Bowen has


----------

